# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  как отключить интернет поддержку  платформа 8.3.9.2170 .конфигурация Бухг базовая

## Mex23rus

Собственно как отключить интернет поддержку  платформа 8.3.9.2170 .конфигурация Бухгалтерия базовая 83_3.0.47.032, на начальной странице убрать логи ,пароль ИТС ну соотвественно интернет поддержку. Платформа и конфа скачена с ээээтого форума. Нашел в скаченном две внешние обработки , запустил(Администрировани  -  печатныеформы,отчеты и обработки- проставил галочки на внешних обработках-создать новый -открыть, загружаю epf.... и все. пишет что данная внешняя обработка не подходит к базе)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Собственно как отключить интернет поддержку  платформа 8.3.9.2170 .конфигурация Бухгалтерия базовая 83_3.0.47.032, на начальной странице убрать логи ,пароль ИТС ну соотвественно интернет поддержку. Платформа и конфа скачена с ээээтого форума. Нашел в скаченном две внешние обработки , запустил(Администрировани  -  печатныеформы,отчеты и обработки- проставил галочки на внешних обработках-создать новый -открыть, загружаю epf.... и все. пишет что данная внешняя обработка не подходит к базе)


Предполагаю, что речь идет об обработке "Отключение Интернет-поддержки и напоминаний для БУХ 30".
Ее не нужно регистрировать, как внешнюю обработку, а запускать через "Файл" - "Открыть"

----------

